# Lemon Drop Jell-O Shots Recipe....



## kleenex (Sep 1, 2010)

Lemon Drop Jell-O Shots | Bakers Royale

Now that is a great way to use the outer skin of a citrus fruit.

Just passing along another recipe I found.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome! I want to try that.


----------

